# 5 word story??



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

For the sake of experiment...we can make them up to 100 words, that should keep us distracted from self-analysis! Makes me feel like a kid with a massive pot of crayons..

An angel dropped in to


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2008)

a barrel of frozen shit


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

hahahahahaha ...snort

and thought it was custard.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> a barrel of frozen shit


hahahahhahahah


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

So it put the custard


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

in the fridge to keep


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

it nice and cold for


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2008)

Uber custard pies which


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2008)

*you die if you eat*


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2008)

so don't eat it (lol)


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2008)

*because the angel of death*


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

wants to steal your soul!


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2008)

he sucks it out of


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2008)

big golden shiny asshole within


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

the pure heart of your


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2008)

unknown Siamese twin chest


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2008)

:? ...and puts it back again...


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2008)

He then remembers that he


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

never told you how he


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2008)

came to be the angel


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

you have always dreamed of.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> came to be the angel


aww


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2008)

and my heart i gave


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

a whack so it was


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2008)

dilillusioned by the beautiful angel


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

in the essence of tranquility.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2008)

I am confused to fook


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2008)

Said the innocent bystander, what


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2008)

day, time or world am


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

I flying around on a magic


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2008)

turd, made of one thousand


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2008)

broken hearts crying in heaven


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

for just one little frog


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

and chips with melted butter.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2008)

Darren is the bestest at


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2008)

*making the world better*


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2008)

because he uses his


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2008)

good taste in woman


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2008)

to ease his pain of


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

fluorenscent muticoloured organic shoe laces.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2008)

WTF!!???...... :lol:

He seemed a little confused


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2008)

over the face that he


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

drew on his stomach. Indeed...


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2008)

there was some logic behide


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2008)

his madness,he was genius


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2008)

at an unknown skill called


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2008)

power wanking,he became the


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2008)

Uber master at it. From


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

that point on he never


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2008)

missed a day without using


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

his power tools in the


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2008)

chamber of doom, in which


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

young animals were tied


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2008)

they were exhausted by his


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

constant wanking...which he broadcast


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2008)

via theta waves due to


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

having a special kinda epilepsy.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

He acquired it from wanking


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2008)

which made him dehydrated, he


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2008)

(Rozanne... please quit thinking about me wanking.... tutt tutt)

ate ten eggs to get


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2008)

better, but the eggs were


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2008)

organic which overwhelmed him with


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2008)

a sickening feeling that he


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

might be a complete muppet.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2008)

(Whah? *Pushes Rozanne "gently"....* Cut that out! lol)

His right hand has become


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

spasticated from strangling small animals


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2008)

(Smirks.... *Shakes head*)

which were infected with T-virus


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

and also shared needles.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2008)

With the Dodgy voodoo king


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2008)

whom became dodgy because he


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2008)

practiced the art of power


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

spanking. "Spanky doodle came to


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2008)

(Gees... though I needed to get lade)

town and whoop soom ass!"


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2008)

He tied eveyone up and..


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2008)

*and made them hug each_other *<one_word.com


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

until they all wept uncontrollably.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2008)

An onlooker thought what a


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2008)

fooked up thing to see


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2008)

a man shouting at the


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

butterflies in his hair to


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2008)

Fook off, they made him


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2008)

look like a flower fairie


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2008)

and totally owned his ass!


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2008)

this made him impotent :? ,and


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

addicted to biting his nails.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2008)

and giving oral sex to


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2008)

(lol)


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

table legs. In his spare...


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2008)

time, he also liked to


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

play table tennis. Only his...


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2008)

bat was all floppy,so


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2008)

he used the cat leg


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2008)

And animal rights took him


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2008)

to where the cat with


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2008)

its fur burned off was


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2008)

at this point he began


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

to feel like he'd won


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2008)

table tennis unfairly, this really


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

a pile of nonsense yoyoyoyoyo.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2008)

Nonsense is in the filter


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2008)

of ciggerettes that kill you


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

if you eat them or


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2008)

stick them in your nostrils


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

like a chimp on coke. Hermaphrodite...


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2008)

she blurted out randomly, everyone


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

hide under a car while


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2008)

the hermaphrodite tried to decide


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

what to eat for dinner.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2008)

He ate fruit and filber


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2008)

and stole rozannes curry potnoodle


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2008)

and let it go cold ( s0 s0 nice cold! =D)


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

which was really vomit but


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2008)

it clearly pissed her dog...


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

who was demonically possesed by


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2008)

demon fleas and had worms :?


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

nice....said Satan from his


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2008)

possessed dogs mouth in barks


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2008)

that could only be understood...


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2008)

by the hermaphrodite, satan worshipers...


----------



## hurricane12 (May 22, 2008)

who had a ham fetish


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

squirmy wirmy potnoodle addiction.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2008)

This 5 word story sucks


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2008)

the life of my imagination..


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2008)

Which is very limited "bless" (hah)


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2008)

because I live in reality.....


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

or lala land depending on


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2008)

What I have for breakfast.


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

Sometimes I have toast and


----------



## hurricane12 (May 22, 2008)

use my sperm as butter


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2008)

, it seems to make sense!


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2008)

He said, licking his elbow.


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

and wearing his nice straightjacket. :|


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2008)

After having spent two years


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

stuck in a traffic jam, he


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2008)

developed a saw salty tongue[blur..hurricane].lol


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

his tongue cut through wood.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2008)

He made a wooden wheel


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

and called himself a genius.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2008)

the reputation of his tongue...


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

spread to the nearest pizzahut


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2008)

He introduced the sperm pizza.... :?


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

to the mouth of a


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2008)

big mouthed person,who vomited..


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

and the house fell down.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2008)

And his tongue fell out.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

and caught on fire, spontaneofantastically.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2008)

to much friction burn probably..


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2008)

it's why his cock fell


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2008)

off,he grew a vagina..


----------



## hurricane12 (May 22, 2008)

a sperm whale was born


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2008)

Fuk, that was random

for no apparent reason, maybe


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2008)

were not suposed to be


----------



## hurricane12 (May 22, 2008)

so the whale didnt survive


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2008)

He went to whale heaven.....


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

where they served dolphins in


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2008)

Mashed potatoe and gravy sauce


----------



## hurricane12 (May 22, 2008)

for the angels can eat


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

their ether bogies in salad.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2008)

Space bogies :?: 

Which stops them from flying


----------



## hurricane12 (May 22, 2008)

thus fallen angels were born!


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2008)

spilling out of lotus flowers


----------



## xxxphillixxx (Jun 24, 2008)

Which the lotophagi would eat

(lotophagi were a race of people who ate lotus plants. also known as "The Lotus Eaters"


----------

